# My latest hedgie painting



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I just finished another hedgie painting! I really enjoyed doing it. I will be sorry once the paint dries & I have to send it off. Such a cute hedgie! After spending the time really looking at the hedgie, I really become attached to that sweet little face. 
Can you guess who's hedgie this is??


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I love your hedgie paintings! You're so awesome! 

Is that Phineas (Naomi's brother?)


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

susanaproenca said:


> I love your hedgie paintings! You're so awesome!
> 
> Is that Phineas (Naomi's brother?)


Ditto on all accounts! Great job once again! :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Another master piece!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Wow.. that is just incredible!!


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice work!

I have zero artistic talent and am always envious of those that do. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I love your hedgie paintings! You're so awesome!
> 
> Is that Phineas (Naomi's brother?)


Thanks!

And...Nope! Hint: This hedgie currently lives outside the US. And is a certain someone's profile picture.


----------



## lillieps (Dec 17, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

PJM said:


> And...Nope! Hint: This hedgie currently lives outside the US. And is a certain someone's profile picture.


It's Charley!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sarahg said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > And...Nope! Hint: This hedgie currently lives outside the US. And is a certain someone's profile picture.
> ...


Yup!! Alastrina's Charley! Little cutie!


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow! Nice job PJ! You have talent to spare! How many requests have you gotten so far?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

wrigley said:


> Wow! Nice job PJ! You have talent to spare! How many requests have you gotten so far?


I'm currently working on 1 & have 1 more planned.

So far I'm keeping busy! It takes about 1-2 weeks for a slow-poke like me to do each one. :roll:


----------



## Anabug(: (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, you are really talented! Nice job.


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

That's beautiful! I wish I could paint that good


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is gorgeous  You do such an awesome job.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Get your requests in now before PJM becomes a rich and famous artist! :mrgreen: 

I absolutely love this painting of my little guy!

~Katie


----------

